# Woot! rex babies =D



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

These dudes are 2 days old, my first rex X rex breeding for actually wanting of the rexes lol.

Checked this morning and from what I can tell, everyone appears to have curly whiskers 

I had another female, a brindle rex self, her birth was upsetting, she gave birth this morning to a whole mess of stillborns and one tiny live baby =( those would have been rexes too.

But these 7 little guys and their momma, a first timer is doing excellent


----------



## Mc.Macki Mice (Nov 24, 2012)

Congrats on your babies, I try to breed hairless an fuzzy but it's always a tussle trying to get what I want


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Good luck with the babies


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

5 babies are rex and 2 have straight whiskers 

Will post more pictures later

*dances*


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

Here are the babies at 13 days old (14 days today)


----------



## BlueTris (Jun 3, 2013)

Congrats on the babies, They are gorgeous. I love the one on the left, How pretty.


----------



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

I really love the one on the left too


----------

